# whitty.



## whitty (Jul 16, 2009)

hi.im whitty.new member.type 1.36years.happy to be joining you.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

whitty said:


> hi.im whitty.new member.type 1.36years.happy to be joining you.



Hello and Welcome to the forum Whitty  

If you want to know anything just ask there is always someone about who will

be able to help or point you in the right direction of someone who can.


----------



## Mand (Jul 16, 2009)

Welocme Whitty!


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome whitty


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Whitty, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Whitty and welcome! Don't be afraid to ask anything you want to. 

Tom H


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Whitty

Welcome to the forum

Heidi


----------



## whitty (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome.very much appreciated.can anyone tell me if they are taking any medication for neuropathy.I have neuropathy in both hands and legs and have been put on amitriptyline tablets,which are normally given as anti depressants.so now im high as a kite but still suffering with the neuropathy.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

whitty said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.very much appreciated.can anyone tell me if they are taking any medication for neuropathy.I have neuropathy in both hands and legs and have been put on amitriptyline tablets,which are normally given as anti depressants.so now im high as a kite but still suffering with the neuropathy.



Hi Whitty , i was taking amitriptyline for a while for neuropathy pain , also pregabalin (lyrica ) yes i know exactly what you mean , i was spaced out on them for a few weeks too , along with tramadol by the hand full. my neuropathywas caused by constant high sugars which then returned to within normal levels so after all my nerves had calmed down i could stop all the medication and now i only have my insulin. although i might just add that my neuropathy was not caused by nerve damage . good luck and i hope everything gets sorted soon. let us know how you get on. oh i forgot to say , are you taking your amitriptyline at night ? i took mine at night so that i could be semi concious and with it the next day rather than walking around like a zombie all the time


----------



## katie (Jul 18, 2009)

welcome aboard whitty


----------



## whitty (Jul 18, 2009)

*whitty*

hi insulin addict09.   i do take the amytriptyline at night for the same reasons as you.i have been to the doctors today and he has increased the dose.this is because the tablets are working for my hands ok but are doing nothing for my legs.my neuropathy is csused by nerve damage.some days are better than others when i walk,but generally i get severe pain after walking about twenty five metres.the doctor is going to keep on increasing the dosage gradually until they have an affect on my legs,so that means when im on a high dose i will have no pains in my legs because i really will be flying not walking.i would just like to add for any young or newly diagnosed diabetics.please take note and do what your specialist and doctor tell you because it will save you a lot of problems in years to come.i ignored advice when i was young just to be like everyone else.But now the problems associated with poor control over the years are really starting to hit me hard.Diabetics nowadays have a really good chance to lead as much a normal life than ever before.listen to what your being told.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

whitty said:


> hi insulin addict09.   i do take the amytriptyline at night for the same reasons as you.i have been to the doctors today and he has increased the dose.this is because the tablets are working for my hands ok but are doing nothing for my legs.my neuropathy is csused by nerve damage.some days are better than others when i walk,but generally i get severe pain after walking about twenty five metres.the doctor is going to keep on increasing the dosage gradually until they have an affect on my legs,so that means when im on a high dose i will have no pains in my legs because i really will be flying not walking.i would just like to add for any young or newly diagnosed diabetics.please take note and do what your specialist and doctor tell you because it will save you a lot of problems in years to come.i ignored advice when i was young just to be like everyone else.But now the problems associated with poor control over the years are really starting to hit me hard.Diabetics nowadays have a really good chance to lead as much a normal life than ever before.listen to what your being told.





Hi Whitty , Sorry to hear things are no better yet . I was just wondering if the Doctor had prescribed any other medication along with the Amitriptyline ?
as I mentioned in my last post I was also given Pregabalin ( Lyrica) and Tramadol for my Neuropathy , they are all ok to take together , the only adverse effect I noticed was I could barely stay awake  After a couple of weeks on them the tiredness did subdue enough to be able to function normally again . It may be worth mentioning to your DSN or Doctor if you are still in alot of pain. I know exactly what it is like  , it is the worse pain imaginable times ten grrr  . take care and let me know how you get on with the higer dose !!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

whitty said:


> hi insulin addict09.   i do take the amytriptyline at night for the same reasons as you.i have been to the doctors today and he has increased the dose.this is because the tablets are working for my hands ok but are doing nothing for my legs.my neuropathy is csused by nerve damage.some days are better than others when i walk,but generally i get severe pain after walking about twenty five metres.the doctor is going to keep on increasing the dosage gradually until they have an affect on my legs,so that means when im on a high dose i will have no pains in my legs because i really will be flying not walking.i would just like to add for any young or newly diagnosed diabetics.please take note and do what your specialist and doctor tell you because it will save you a lot of problems in years to come.i ignored advice when i was young just to be like everyone else.But now the problems associated with poor control over the years are really starting to hit me hard.Diabetics nowadays have a really good chance to lead as much a normal life than ever before.listen to what your being told.




Hi Whitty...

Than you for this warning to the younger/newly diagnosed diabetics. I'm mam..to Nathan who at 14 now has been diagnosed for nearly 2 and a half years...He has just read your thread and his exact words were.."So it does happen"...Nathan has now gone back up stairs, with this in his mind. At 14 he thinks he is invincible and that nothing will come of messing about where his diabetes is concerned.. 

Heidi
x


----------



## Sucr`e (Jul 19, 2009)

*Neuropathy*

Welcome Whitty. I am a type 2 and get Neuropathy in my toes when i have let my diet slip, i sympathise with you, it makes me yelp sometimes, especially if i have been sitting to long. My doctor says that is a warning to watch my diet. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whitty (Jul 20, 2009)

hi insulin addict09.   No the doc has,nt put me on any other tablets along with the amytriptyline because he is just experimenting at the moment and also because i take 11 other tablets daily.the amytriptyline are good for my hands.For the first time in years i can hold things for longer than a few seconds now.im just keeping my fingers crossed that a higher dose will help with my feet and legs.hi sasha.i hope nathan does start to look after himself because it just isnt worth doing what you want to do and ignoring doctors advice because YES IT REALLY, REALLY DOES HAPPEN.And when things do eventually go wrong you wish to god that you had only done what you were told when you were younger and then you would,nt be a partially sighted cripple later on in life.With retinopathy[changes to vision] you dont get much of a warning that your sight is changing until you end up at the opticians and they tell you new vessels have grown and are bleeding and you need laser treatment to stop you going blind.hi sucre, i hope your neuropathy improves.sounds like you need to keep a close eye on your blood sugars.do you take metformin as well as diet.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

whitty said:


> hi insulin addict09.   No the doc has,nt put me on any other tablets along with the amytriptyline because he is just experimenting at the moment and also because i take 11 other tablets daily.the amytriptyline are good for my hands.For the first time in years i can hold things for longer than a few seconds now.im just keeping my fingers crossed that a higher dose will help with my feet and legs.hi sasha.i hope nathan does start to look after himself because it just isnt worth doing what you want to do and ignoring doctors advice because YES IT REALLY, REALLY DOES HAPPEN.And when things do eventually go wrong you wish to god that you had only done what you were told when you were younger and then you would,nt be a partially sighted cripple later on in life.With retinopathy[changes to vision] you dont get much of a warning that your sight is changing until you end up at the opticians and they tell you new vessels have grown and are bleeding and you need laser treatment to stop you going blind.hi sucre, i hope your neuropathy improves.sounds like you need to keep a close eye on your blood sugars.do you take metformin as well as diet.




Hi , I hope the higher dose works out for you ,   if not bear in mind ther are several other meds which are excellent for neuropathy pain and they actually work .  let us know how you get on with everything


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 20, 2009)

Whitty

Hi glad you're aboard.

Thanks for your advise, I'm new on the scene, well last year, and although have had it easy at the moment, have been feeling a little low the last few days. I can't imagine what you've been through, well maybe a little. But I hear your words of wisdom, and I wish you well.

Rossi.


----------



## bev (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum!Bev


----------



## lesley1978 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site Whitty!


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 22, 2009)

hi & welcome. 

Julie x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum whitty!


----------



## whitty (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,Emm31.   Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## whitty (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi insulin addict.      Ive been to see the diabetic specialist today at the hospital.He told me off for letting my blood sugars run high,until i explained to him that in recent weeks i,ve had 3 really bad hypo,s,and for 1 of them the ambulance had to be called out to me and bring me round using a glucose drip.this has never happebed before in 36 years of being on insulin.doc told me to try to get them down,but not to low,which is what ive been doing since 1973.Easier said than done though sometimes.He asked me about the amitryptyline so i told him how bad my legs and hands have become and that my hands had improved.He said to go back to my GP and get a higher dose.He is also referring me to a vascular surgeon for my legs.dont know why because they have been telling me for years that nothing can be done for nerve damage.maybe they have found some kind of treatment.Oh well i can only hope.bye for now.hope your ok.


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Whitty!  Welcome to the forum!

I've had T1 for 30 years and it feels like the complications are just gearing up!  (retinopathy, possible underlying kidney problems etc) I totally agree with you about warning "younger" diabetics to take it seriously...my little sis is also T1, got it many years after me & is still in the "invincible" stage.  Breaks my heart because there's no need for her to have the same problems!  

I really hope that the docs can help with your neuropathy - it doesn't sound fun!  On a positive note, this forum is great, I've only been on it a few weeks or so, but everyone is so kind & I've learnt so much in that time! 

All the best, Twitchy


----------

